# Encore et toujours éditeur de script



## johny12 (19 Mai 2008)

Quelle sont les commandes ( s'il vous plaît ):
&#8593;&#8984;f

(la commande pour mettre une image en diaporama)

f1

(la commande pour baisser la luminosité)

ainsi que "power"

(la commande pour éteindre)


Au plaisir de vos réponses


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Pour la première question, j'imagine que le panorama est celui d'Aperçu (Preview.app).

Le script permettant de le lancer est le suivant : 
	
	



```
[COLOR="Blue"][B]tell[/B] application [COLOR="Black"]"Preview"[/COLOR]
	activate
	[B]tell[/B] application [COLOR="Black"]"System Events"[/COLOR]
		[B]tell[/B] application process [COLOR="Black"]"Preview"[/COLOR]
			click menu item [COLOR="Black"]"Diaporama"[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] menu [COLOR="Black"]"Présentation"[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] menu bar item [COLOR="Black"]"Présentation"[/COLOR] [B]of[/B] menu bar [COLOR="Black"]1[/COLOR]
		[B]end tell
	end tell
end tell[/B][/COLOR]
```
Bien évidemment, le script doit aussi vérifier qu'il y a au moins une fenêtre d'ouverte dans Aperçu, et prévoir la sélection de la bonne fenêtre quand il y en a plusieurs.

A côté de cela, et préalablement, il est peut-être nécessaire d'activer le scripting dans Aperçu, cette application n'étant par défaut pas scriptable. Voir par ici pour l'explication et la marche à suivre.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

Pour la deuxième question, je ne peux pas t'aider.

Mon Mac ne prévoit pas de pouvoir baisser la luminosité de l'écran par les commandes usuelles, et je ne vois pas comment je pourrais y arriver sans user d'un artifice (du genre masque semi-transparent qui recouvrirait tout l'écran), ce qui ne doit pas être le but recherché.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

Quant à la troisième question, il est possible d'éteindre le Mac en faisant:
	
	



```
[COLOR="Blue"][B]tell[/B] application [COLOR="Black"]"Finder"[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] shut down[/COLOR]
```
Avant l'extinction effective, toutes les applications ayant un document non enregistré d'ouvert afficheront un message de confirmation ("Souhaitez-vous enregistrer les modifications...").


Une autre solution, beaucoup plus violente celle-là est:
	
	



```
[COLOR="Blue"]do shell script [COLOR="Black"]"shutdown -h now"[/COLOR] [B]with[/B] administrator privileges[/COLOR]
```
Un login et un mot de passe administrateur sont requis dans l'opération (on peut les ajouter au script). Mais en contrepartie l'extinction est immédiate et sans appel. Attention au risque de perte des documents en cours d'édition !


----------



## tatouille (19 Mai 2008)

```
tell application "loginwindow" to «event aevtrsdn»
```


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> ```
> tell application "loginwindow" to «event aevtrsdn»
> ```


 Bravo. Je ne connaissais pas.

Ça m'a permis de faire une recherche et de tomber sur les trois du genre (dont deux supplémentaires) :
	
	



```
[COLOR="Blue"][COLOR="DimGray"]-- Pour éteindre le Mac :[/COLOR] 
      [B]tell[/B] application [COLOR="Black"]"loginwindow"[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Black"]«[/COLOR]event [COLOR="Black"]aevtrsdn»[/COLOR]

[COLOR="DimGray"]-- Pour fermer la session :[/COLOR]  
      [B]tell[/B] application [COLOR="Black"]"loginwindow"[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Black"]«[/COLOR]event [COLOR="Black"]aevtlogo»[/COLOR] 

[COLOR="DimGray"]-- Pour redémarrer le Mac : [/COLOR]
      [B]tell[/B] application [COLOR="Black"]"loginwindow"[/COLOR] [B]to[/B] [COLOR="Black"]«[/COLOR]event [COLOR="Black"]aevtrrst»[/COLOR] [/COLOR]
```


----------



## johny12 (20 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quant à la troisième question, il est possible d'éteindre le Mac en faisant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comment faire svp ? ( pour les ajouter au script)



//


Le but avec la luminosité est qu'il n'y ai pas de lumière a l'écran pour utiliser le moins possible la baterie


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Mai 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> Comment faire svp ? ( pour les ajouter au script)


  Il suffit de taper le texte dans l'_Éditeur de scripts_, puis de cliquer sur le bouton "Compiler"...

Mais la question cache peut-être un élément qui m'a échappé dans la situation présente, non ?


----------



## johny12 (27 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quant à la troisième question, il est possible d'éteindre le Mac en faisant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel est donc le moyen pour les ( mot de passe et nom du compte) ajouter au script ? 
:love:


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> Quel est donc le moyen pour les ( mot de passe et nom du compte) ajouter au script ?
> :love:


Dans le cas présent, ça devrait donner :
	
	



```
[COLOR="Blue"]do shell script [COLOR="Black"]"shutdown -h now"[/COLOR] password [COLOR="Black"]"[I]mot_de_passe[/I]"[/COLOR] [B]with[/B] administrator privileges[/COLOR]
```
ou bien encore :
	
	



```
[COLOR="Blue"]do shell script [COLOR="Black"]"shutdown -h now"[/COLOR] user name [COLOR="Black"]"[I]login[/I]"[/COLOR] password [COLOR="Black"]"[I]mot_de_passe[/I]"[/COLOR] [B]with[/B] administrator privileges[/COLOR]
```


----------



## tatouille (28 Mai 2008)

:afraid::hosto::hosto:


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> :afraid::hosto::hosto:


Violent hein !? C'est sûr que ne c'est pas chez moi que je ferais tourner ça. Je n'ai pas envie de perdre mes billes, et puis je ne mets jamais mon mot de passe administrateur en clair dans un script...


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2008)

Compte tenu de la destination évidente des éléments que tu demandes depuis que tu fréquentes le forum, tu dois être surveillé de près... Si tu mets ça en pratique, tu n'as pas peur de voir débarquer la police chez toi ?


----------



## johny12 (28 Mai 2008)

Bah, c'est pas tout a à fait pour ces fins la que je conte utiliser ce script ^^

Juste que au "boulot" j'en ai marre donc si je peux utiliser un programme pour faire ça à ma place  // j'avais pas envie qu'on me traite de fégnasse mais entre ça et hackeur de la banque de france XD je préfère ça 


Ps: pour tout les flics qui me suivent ^^ je suis gentil  XD

Pps: je l'ai enfin fini ce *** de script, mais y restera toujours des petites modifs ...


----------



## johny12 (29 Mai 2008)

Et pour continuer dans mon script:
Comment mettre l'ordinateur en suspension d'activité svp ?
(pomme en haut a gauche; suspendre l'activité)


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2008)

```
tell application "loginwindow" to «event aevtslep»
```

note: c'est juste que je connais la valeur des constantes events en utilisant Carbon API
donc c'est assez facile de les retrouver


----------



## johny12 (29 Mai 2008)

Merci  ( rapidité et efficacité )


----------

